# Kenpo Ireland 2004. "Huge Success"



## kenpoworks (Apr 29, 2004)

April 16th to 19th.
The four day Intenational Kenpo Championships held in Dublin where a huge success.
Competitors came from as far as Peru, The USA, Greece, Portugal as well as numerous other countries.
This well run event included three days of informative seminars from visiting Americans, as well as some excellent ones from some "local" instructors.
The saturday Tournament ran From 8am until 9pm and was conducted in true sporting spirit.
The Brothehood Diner on sunday night was a taste of Irish hospitality, not to be quickly forgotten.This well attended evening got off to a rip roaring start with some foot stomping, hand slapping Irish Dancing, it included Friendship awards for visiting instructors as well as lots of promises to do it all again next year in Corfu.
Many thanks to the Irish Event Organisers, it shows what can be achieved when groups work together.
With Respect
Richard Matthews, Graham Hague, Martin Mc Loughlin and Phillipe Mouazan.
ps I would liked to have named everyone who made it a great weekend but that could have made this post as long as "War and Peace".


----------



## ward kenpo (May 3, 2004)

on behalf of the i.k.k.a. ireland thank you for your kind comments . we had a blast hosting the championships and we hope everyone that came did the same and to those who are hosting the future events good luck and dont just copy what we did try to improve on it , and lets see where it goes from there.
yours in KENPO 
John Ward


----------



## kenpoworks (May 3, 2004)

John,
meeting you and all of the Irish Team is always a pleasure and never a task.
with respect
Richard Matthews.


----------

